# Your cockatiel's favorite treat? :)



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

My cockatiel absolutely loves papaya fruit squares, they are absolutely the "bomb diggity" to him. lol What does your cockatiel like? any ideas on what to try next?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Well of course almost every cockatiel _loves_ millet. Mine doesn't really have one yet as far as table foods. She's still being introduced to that sort of stuff and hasn't really enjoyed any. Millet, yes, she'll eat that anytime and also sunflower seeds, which I give sparingly. Maybe some she _likes_ include broccoli, wheat bread, and brown rice...


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

I've heard the word millet a lot, what is millet?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753486. You can find it at most pet stores( probably all pet stores)

Mine love any leafy greens, broccolli, and they go crazy for corn


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers my male white face cockatiel loves millet.


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

corn? wow! i never thought of that, after all i did name him after a corn kernel and also thinking of the guy who invented KFC!  lol do you butter the corn? freezer corn? or canned corn?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Fresh corn is the most nutritious, as canned and freezer looses some of its benefits.
If you buy some millet, just make sure to use it sparingly and as treats. It is fatty and too much of a good thing is bad.


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

haha sorry for so many questions, but do you mean like corn on the cob?  and i'll probably get him some millet some time now  to see if her likes it


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

My tiels LOVE parsley ! And the occasional goldfish or whale cracker


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

In the summer I give them plain cooked corn on the cob, but since its winter now I give them cooked frozen or canned corn. Just plain dont butter it or anything lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is fatty and too much of a good thing is bad.
__________________

Millet is not fatty. It is actually full of protein and an energy food.


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

Mine loves millet, he usually eats all that up first out of his seeds and leaves most of the others, and yep corn is a favourite of his too, especially plain original doritos, if I bring them into the house I have to cover them up or wait until he's in bed coz he'll hear the rustle of the packet and knows what they are are and just goes mad to get them. Sometimes if I have to trick him into his cage and he's being naughty and wont come to me I can get him with just the rustle of the doritos packet mehehehehe and he comes a running - he'd just about sell his soul for them, although I don't really like to give them to him with the salt and oil that they are cooked with!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine goes crazy for millet! Absolutely loves it.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Emma LOVES fresh spinach, and other "dark" greens. Her other favorites are lima beans, thinly cut carrot strips, and apple bits. She is a wonderful eater lol. Like any bird, she enjoys millet, but if it's a choice between the millet and a leaf of spinach, she'll take the spinach any time!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh, and cheerios! I'm not sure what she likes more about them, the taste, the crunch, or the mess she can make with them!!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

elinore said:


> Oh, and cheerios! I'm not sure what she likes more about them, the taste, the crunch, or the mess she can make with them!!!


Probably the mess. Lol.

Grey will search out his bag of millet. He knows where I keep it. He got mad at me this morning when I offered the parakeets some and attacked me. lol.

He really like grapes cut in half. He holds then with his foot and munches down.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

awww Emma is so pretty


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

Ralph goes crazy for toast. My husband likes to have plain toast (no butter or anything) for a snack and every time he brings it in the room she comes flying over to him and begs for some. He will usually break off a little piece to share with her. It helps them bond.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

srtiels said:


> Millet is not fatty. It is actually full of protein and an energy food.


Hmm, sorry about that. I thought otherwise. But is a little less than a half a stalk of millet too much each week? That's what I give Dandelion to occupy her while I clean out her cage on the weekend.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine are all good eaters but recently I got them oat groats due to a health issues with Zoey and they have been a huge hit! All the birds love them. They also like corn, peas, leafy greens, and popcorn (cooked kernels I use in my veggie/grain mash).


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Chirpington said:


> Mine loves millet, he usually eats all that up first out of his seeds and leaves most of the others, and yep corn is a favourite of his too, especially plain original doritos, if I bring them into the house I have to cover them up or wait until he's in bed coz he'll hear the rustle of the packet and knows what they are are and just goes mad to get them. Sometimes if I have to trick him into his cage and he's being naughty and wont come to me I can get him with just the rustle of the doritos packet mehehehehe and he comes a running - he'd just about sell his soul for them, although I don't really like to give them to him with the salt and oil that they are cooked with!


:lol:
I know what you mean, mine love plain tortilla chips too! Or anything crunchy like crackers and cereal. Cooked rice is one of their favorites.


----------



## Abbiejo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

How do you all introduce your bird to knew table food? Ringo has been eating his food/seeds but, he won't touch the bananas, apples, blueberries etc that I give him. Any tips?


----------



## noname (Feb 12, 2011)

*Fav treats*

Millet, honey sticks and anything i am eating - georgie runs ovr and pecks at my mouh - i put some on a finger and he gobbles it up.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Abbiejo1 said:


> How do you all introduce your bird to knew table food? Ringo has been eating his food/seeds but, he won't touch the bananas, apples, blueberries etc that I give him. Any tips?


Fruit really isn't a favorite with cockatiels and many don't eat it so you may want to start with some of the veggies mentioned in this thread. You can try sprinkling his seed on top of the foods you are trying to introduce and hope he gets a taste of the other stuff and likes it


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

I give my birds a wide variety of fresh foods every day - dark, leafy greens, red-leafed greens, carrots, tomatoes, etc. and Bird Street Bistro cooked parrot mixes, as well as fruit and nut mix by Kaytee.

But, all of my birds absolutely go wild for their morning snack of Lafeber's Baby Bird Formula. If I get up late, they're all saying 'PEAS!!!' until I give them their little taste of it. That's what I call it - Peas - because when Misty was just learning to make deliberate sounds, he would say 'pweeze' when he was hungry. 

They only get a little bit, but that's all it takes to hit the spot for these guys.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Millet and Birdie Bread are huge favorite treats here.


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

I've heard of giving your bird egg. Isn't that cannibalism or something? D: I never give him egg


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm still "getting to know" my cockatiel, but millet,patsa and rice are her favourites so far lol she'll walk right on to our plates if we have pasta or rice and she likes hardboiled egg too.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny loves millet and birdie bread. He also loves cheerios. I started worrying about the iron content in cheeerios though and found an organic version at Whole Foods that has very little iron in them. So, that his new favorite treat. I also found a millet rice cereal at Whole Foods that he also gets as a treat. And his favorite veggies are snap peas.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

You know, I was just wondering that myself this morning. I was eating unsweetened cheerios and my guys love them too, but it does have a lot of iron...
As far as fruit, mine don't like any fruit, sometimes apples, but not much. Sugar in fruit is not good for them anyway, so veggies are a better choice.
Mine love sharing food with me and they'll try a lot of things if they see me eating it.
Cooked egg is very good for them, you can even give them plain cooked chicken! It's not canibalism, LOL


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mines favorite treat is anything I'm trying to eat =.=, so thanks to my tiel, I've been having to each much healthier =.=. Right now, since I bought some unsalted crackers, they've been his new favorite treat


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

My sunny loves baked lays...I only give her one not even once a week. She goes crazy for it! I got some dried chili peppers at the pet store last night...she picked it at and made funny faces at first but it seems like she will like it very much soon.


----------



## Travis89 (Feb 27, 2011)

Corn, carrot, sunflower seeds, corn flakes, egg, mashed potato, and of course millet are a few fav's in my house. Peatree will eat just about anything I'm eating.


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

corn flakes? haha cute!


----------



## EricSilver (Jan 26, 2012)

#1 -- Pistachio Nuts
#2 -- Millet

Other (so far): 
Pizza Crust
Baked Potato


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

Can I give my bird bread? like mrs.bards bread?? i don't know if that will not be good for him or something


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

my tiels love millet they would rather have that than anything


----------



## Abbiejo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just found out my cockatiel LOVES spinach and tomatoes!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Be careful with the spinach..if i've understood correctly, it can inhibit absorption of calcium if given too much.


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

My baby tiel, Kuno, likes to try everything I'm eating (I don't let him get away with that at all!) but he's quite happy with a honey stick and millet. 
He tries his hardest to eat spaghetti when I make it. I think if I let him, that'd be his favorite! haha!


----------



## danielle1973 (Jul 3, 2011)

the keys on my keyboard, apparently...

egg, carrots, bell peppers, millet, chicken, we don't have fruit in the house, so I haven't tried giving him any recently, but he's never shown much interest in it in the past, unsurprisingly.


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Kirby goes totally mental for noodles. If i say 'noodles' she starts running up and down. She will try anything to get out of the door to the kitchen and dives at the bowl when I bring them in.

She likes corn, celery, pineapple, broccoli. 

If she doesn't want to eat it or doesn't like it, that's fine, it just means she can make a mess with it. 

She will try anything as long as I'm eating it too! 

She also likes peas - but only as something to throw on the floor. And she only does this with peas! Crazy bird.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

mine get excited for brown rice and they love love love cilantro.


----------



## danielle1973 (Jul 3, 2011)

FroggySam said:


> Kirby goes totally mental for noodles. If i say 'noodles' she starts running up and down. She will try anything to get out of the door to the kitchen and dives at the bowl when I bring them in.
> 
> She likes corn, celery, pineapple, broccoli.
> 
> ...



Yes! How could I forget noodles? Skittles goes mental for noodles too! They're the only food he will actually climb onto my plate to eat.


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

Papaya Treats are really good! and Kernel loves fresh lettuce, when i see my mom with a head of lettuce I always ask to tear a piece from it then wash it and at first he was scared of it but he loves it!


----------

